# Teaching Pass Auf



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a female shepherd who is 7 months and I eventually want to teach her to attack, or be aggressive with intruders. Alot of break ins where I live. We want to teach her how to be a guard dog. Does anyone have any experience, advice, tips, stories about this? Thank you.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So you have problems with the following:


> Also, my 7 month old female shepherd does not bark. We just got her a few weeks ago. I have tried everything to get her to bark and she just wont, it is concerning me. *Last question, she bites! Playfully, but it HURTS. When we try to get her to stop she just comes at us more forcefully. How do we get her to stop biting, start barking,* and what color type is she? Thanks in advance! There are more pictures of her in my profile album.


You don't even know what color type she is, you have no experience with the breed, you don't know how to re-direct a landshark and playful bite, yet you want her to attack and to be more aggressive? 

If you can't handle the current dog on your hands, what makes you think that you can handle a private protection dog?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I said we "eventually" want to train her this way. I know its not a good idea until she follows even the most simple commands religiously. I do have experience with the breed, just not as a puppy. All of our shepherds before this one were adult female rescues who were abused/neglected. So we didnt want to teach them those commands. I dont appreciate the implication that I cant/wont be able to handle my dog. I would just like to hear positive replies. Thanks though.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

The only way to do this is to pay a trainer a lot of money.

You don't want a dog that learns to bite and does so on walks
You don't want a dog that learns to bite but won't let go
You don't want a dog that learns to bite and attacks your kids when they grab you 

etc etc etc

Personal Protection Dogs cost anywhere from 12,000 to 85,000 dollars. I have no idea what it would cost to train one somewhere.

Why don't you buy a gun/mace/knife?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Positive replies only eh? Sorry, I don't coddle people with aspirations of a personal protection dog when by their own admission don't have much experience.

Join a schutzhund club. With hands on experience they will help you.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Never said I wanted to train her myself, was just looking for some advice or stories. It is starting to look like personal protection training is controversial and you people dont agree with it. I am also not looking to be "coddled" i am just not looking for negativity or an arguement, there are other threads for that. 
A personal trainer who did an eval on her said she would train her with an electric collar, but I wasnt comfortable with that method of training. She was charging 810.00 though and not thousands. I have also seen some training facilities around here that do it for a couple grand. I was kind of hoping to have some kind of involement in the training process though.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

We have a 40 caliber pistol, and some kitchen knives...however, I think a dog is much more effective in scaring off an intruder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

First thing to do is have your obedience foundation solid...then you can move on to the next phase. I would get with a PSA, SDA, SchH club for direction. This is nothing you want to do on your own and electric is not how I'd train it....
Get your foundation training done first and foremost. I personally wouldn't go w/ a private trainer for this, better to be with a group(club) so you know the methods are long lasting. It isn't something a dog can do with 6 classes under them. Or a 2 week board and train.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Experience with a dog must come from somewhere right? I am just starting out like every other dog trainer in the world had to start out. Its not wrong to want to learn something.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

You should be involved in every aspect of the training. Which is why I said you should look into Schutzhund. I have nothing against having a dog for Personal Protection but it does take someone with dedication, time, and patience. If I seem mean, it is because I have seen too many people go for a PP dog and end up with a destroyed animal and a lawsuit on their hands, because their ill trained animal did not listen to them at the most crucial time...


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you Jane  what is psa and sda?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I plan to be there every step of the way and I want the best training and obedience training for her as well. I understand alot of people give up on dogs and give up patience and end up hurting the dog in the long run. That is not me though. She is first and foremost a valued member of our family, a young member, but loved just as much.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Teaching a dog to attack is not something one should do on their own, following internet tips. That is a disaster waiting to happen,. 

Find an EXPERIENCED trainer, have your new puppy's temperament evaluated for this. You dont' want to force a dog into situations where they feel threatened and must act, if they do not have the self-confidence and mental clarity to deal with that kind of stress, because make no mistake about it, attack training puts a dog under a lot of stress. A dog with the right temperament can deal with it, and remain centered, aloof, and confident. A dog that does not have the right temperament can be mentally/emotionally ruined by forcing them into situations that they cannot deal with. And even a confident dog can become a fearful dog is badly trained. 

So if you want to pursue this, find a trainer, or a Schutzhund/IPO club. Have your pup evaluated to see if she is suitable for this type of training, then be ready to commit to weekly training sessions for a few years to build her self-confidence and teach her to deal with the stress in a positive poductive manner. 

But really, just having a dog in your house should be enough deterrent to keep you safe.

Oups, sorry. Saw your other posts after I posted. Your initial post asking for tips made it sound like you wanted to do this on your own. 

IPO/SDA is a good way to be involved in your own dog's training, and learning as you go along.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

marinehoney said:


> Experience with a dog must come from somewhere right? I am just starting out like every other dog trainer in the world had to start out. Its not wrong to want to learn something.


Then learn obedience first. And I'm not talking about pet obedience. Sit, Down and loose leash walking won't cut it. A CGC is not good enough obedience for these kind of dogs. It's a whole different level and it ain't cheap either.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I am starting to slide more in the direction of a schutzhund trainer/club after reading more on it. They seem the most experienced especially with shepherds in my area. Getting her tempermant evaluated is not something I have thought of before. I am glad you mentioned it. If she does not have the right temperment for it I definitely dont want to put her through that training. Like I said, I had two shepherds before her who were rescues and definitely wouldnt have been able to be trained in that way.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh no I am sorry for the miscommunication, by tips I just mean, how o get started, who to go to, resources to read up on, and things like that. I am not a dog trainer and would not attempt that kind of training. I am in more of the sit, lie down, roll over stages with her now.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

marinehoney said:


> I am starting to slide more in the direction of a schutzhund trainer/club after reading more on it. They seem the most experienced especially with shepherds in my area. Getting her tempermant evaluated is not something I have thought of before. I am glad you mentioned it. If she does not have the right temperment for it I definitely dont want to put her through that training. Like I said, I had two shepherds before her who were rescues and definitely wouldnt have been able to be trained in that way.


If she doesn't have the temperament for the protection phase you could still do the obedience and tracking. It will give you more skill and knowledge for your next dog. If you are truly interested in the sport/art of Schutzhund, I'd do the obedience and tracking and then possibly get hooked up with a breeder to get the next dog from there.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I am kind of nervous about ever getting a dog from a breeder. I have heard a lot of horror stories about bad breeders and backyard breeders. I need to do some studying up on how to know if a breeder is reputable. My dog now if very unsure of things and has low confidence, I am not sure of her tempermant but I think it is because she is not comfortable with us quite yet. I know that PP training (if we can pursue it) will be a long way off and start after she has a solid foundation in other types of training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

marinehoney said:


> Thank you Jane  what is psa and sda?


Home
Welcome to the SDA Database


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> If she doesn't have the temperament for the protection phase you could still do the obedience and tracking. It will give you more skill and knowledge for your next dog. If you are truly interested in the sport/art of Schutzhund, I'd do the obedience and tracking and then possibly get hooked up with a breeder to get the next dog from there.


And that is exactly how many, many, MANY people have started out learning about protection training, and gaining experience as they go along. Excellent way to start.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

marinehoney said:


> I am kind of nervous about ever getting a dog from a breeder. I have heard a lot of horror stories about bad breeders and backyard breeders. I need to do some studying up on how to know if a breeder is reputable.


A bit of reading to get you started: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)

And a very well written article that explains what is meant by "correct temperament". A bit long but well worth the time:

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/Elements of Temperament.htm

How's that for tips?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Where in North Carolina are you? By the sound of your user name, I would guess, Jacksonville. I think they have a schutzhund club out there. If not, we have one in Fayetteville but that might be a bit of a drive. As others have suggested, I recommend getting your dog evaluated. A schutzhund club can help you. See if she even has the potential for protection work.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Were stationed by lejeune but actually live a bit closer to cherrypoint. They have them in both places. How do you join a shutzhund club?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

You visit with them, watch the training and ask questions. I wouldn't bring the dog the first time out. After 2-3x I would ask to evaluate the dog. There are club fees involved, and you must be a dedicated helpful member.


----------

